# How to herp in Queensland in April?



## fdusoulier (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I'm an herpetologist arriving from France next week and travelling through Queensland, from Brisbane to Cairns for around a month. I do not know exactly if the season is good for herping and how to look for Reptiles & Amphibians.

I would love to receive any advice from you about good places, or tips on how to look for them. Any snake species and the Frilled Lizard would be a highlight even though I am interested by all herp species, but once again, I have no idea how hard or easy it is to find them by doing some regular herping (like I practice in Europe or USA!). 

My wife and I do not have any special plans so I would be happy to go on a field trip with someone for a day/night to learn and take shots of the beautiful creatures that live in Australia.

Thanks very much in advance.

François


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 19, 2013)

Look up Kondalilla Falls up at Mapleton/Montville. People always seem to see herps up there and it's a beautiful walk to the falls.


----------



## Whp71 (Mar 19, 2013)

In the Brisbane area....

Mt Cootha botanical gardens you will find Water Dragons, Water Skinks and occasionally a Common Tree Snake. Bearded Dragons are everywhere in the Suburbs. If the weather is warm then a night drive through the ranges at Samford often produces a few finds.

Bill


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

35-40 minutes north of Brisbane is the Bribie Island National Park, plenty of everything... I was up ther over the weekend and there are heaps of Lace monitors out while the weather is still warm... Have fun and enjoy your time in Oz. Please post pics....


----------



## Rowie (Mar 19, 2013)

When you get to Cairns my best suggestion is head for the tablelands. There are definitely frillies around Chillago though they can be hard to spot, and if you're up for it there are a couple of caves to go spelunking in. I've been to Lake Eacham and Lake Barrine and see different species of snakes every time I go there, including red belly blacks, green tree snakes and more. There are also plenty of turtles in the lakes as well. Around Kuranda there are loads of eastern water dragons and a couple of different types of monitors I believe. I've seen all sorts of herps walking along the Yungaburra creek, as well as platypus. All of this was before I even got in to herping, back when I first moved to Cairns.
Also the Daintree is supposedly a good place to go herping, though I haven't been there myself. My partner has managed to see a Boyd's forest dragon there though!


----------



## Mitella (Mar 19, 2013)

.


----------



## fdusoulier (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks very much for your responses. I will try to do my best to go to some of these places and to find great stuff. 

And I promise I will post my findings once I am back.

I do not leave until next Saturday so if anyone got other good sites, I am still interested!

Thanks, 

François


----------



## Mitella (Mar 20, 2013)

Anywhere is good to look.


----------



## love_blueys (Mar 21, 2013)

Mount Tamborine or mount glorious are the best spots ever lots and lots of frogs carpet pythons land mullets blue tongues pink tongue skinks geckos green tree snakes brown tree snakes rough scaled snakes angle headed dragons nobbi dragons turtles eastern bearded dragons water skinks etc. haha only been to each spot once but one of the best spots to herp  very keen for my next trip  hope this helps !!


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 21, 2013)

love_blueys said:


> Mount Tamborine or mount glorious are the best spots ever lots and lots of frogs carpet pythons land mullets blue tongues pink tongue skinks geckos green tree snakes brown tree snakes rough scaled snakes angle headed dragons nobbi dragons turtles eastern bearded dragons water skinks etc. haha only been to each spot once but one of the best spots to herp  very keen for my next trip  hope this helps !!



+1 for Tambo!! Always find something, lovely area too 

Haven't been to Glorious or Nebo is agesss... mainly used to goto Nebo as ricer hoon when i was younger  so sad


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 28, 2013)

ReptiCKid said:


> apparently ackies(spiny tailed monitors) are good to look for at Charters Towers(west of Townsville)
> and they are in the graveyard; they hide/burrow under the tombstones
> i went a whole weekend looking for them but in the wrong weather
> CT is still a great place 2 go 2



No ackies this far East - I think you mean Storr's Monitors


----------



## Mitella (Mar 28, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> No ackies this far East - I think you mean Storr's Monitors


yep i mean't that sorry and
Any1 know if Winton is good for Herping?
(im going on the holidays)


----------



## Whp71 (Mar 28, 2013)

ReptiCKid said:


> Any1 know if Winton is good for Herping?
> (im going on the holidays)




When I was in Winton a couple of years ago (April), I saw Bicycle Dragons (Local Name), Black Headed Pythons (DOR unfortunately), Earless Dragons ,and Ring Tailed Dragons (Up at Lark Quarry) without any effort.

It was a family holiday and there wasnt much time for pure herping to be done yet I still managed to see the above.


----------



## Mitella (Apr 2, 2013)

.


----------



## markannab (Apr 2, 2013)

I have it on good authority that you can get to see giant Scrub Pythons in Cairns by waiting for a day when there's a shower very late in the day. Then do a drive on dark up to the town's water supply. The road that winds up the hill apparently often has Scrubby's crossing the road - not that it would be a good idea to try and handle one!


----------

